# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  BeachBot, sand art robot, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology and Disney Research Zurich

## Airicist

Developers:

Swiss Federal Institute of Technology

Disney Research Zurich

Paul Beardsley

Website - beachbot.ch

facebook.com/eth.beachbot

----------


## Airicist

Robot artist draws giant sketch on the beach 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Using your phone or tablet, send a drawing to this little bot and watch it trace the lines in the sand by dragging a rake behind it
> Full story: 
> 
> "Robot sand artist turns beach into giant canvas"
> 
> by Sandrine Ceurstemont
> January 6, 2015

----------

